# 1st obedience class



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

My Zoey Graduated her 1st obedience class on Valentines day which also happened to be her 1st birthday!

She went to University of Doglando and took their AA class (1st basic obedience) and it is a huge improvement on both our parts. Next up their BS (intermediate obedience) class and then maybe some dock jumping or sent work that they also offer. 

Here's some graduation photos they took as well.


Zoey by Switchblade906, on Flickr


Zoey by Switchblade906, on Flickr


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats and well done both of you!!! I know when I first did obedience classes, I learned more than my dog, and the changes in our relationship was amazing! Got me hooked on training, and we've been having fun ever since. 

Those pics are precious, and Zoey looks so smart in her cap. Congrats again!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Wooo!!! Congrats! Those pictures are AWESOME!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What a cutie!



I think that my guy also graduated from a BS class! At least he certainly seemed to have learned it somewhere!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, and you look beautiful in your graduation pic's.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Love your dog's pictures! Priceless. . . and a big congratualations!


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats, Zoey! She's beautiful. University of Doglando cracks me up, what a neat name!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words! Im going to do some drop in classes to get her ready for the Intermediate class which is done in a different public place every week (6 weeks) and used with 50ft long leashes. Also includes the CGC test.


----------

